# Insuring foreign registered car in the UAE



## marpey (Apr 20, 2014)

hello to all! Driving from France through Italy, Croatia ... Turkey, Iran I have just arrived with my French registered car by ferry from Bandar Abbas into Sharjah.
I have temporarily imported my car free from duty thanks to my CPD - Carnet de Passages en Douane, and the RTA confirms that I can drive my car in the UAE because it is registered in a "list" country and I have a "list" country driving licence, but ... nobody wants to insure me because I am on a visitor's visa!!!!
So. I have my car duly imported, I understand I am theoretically authorised to drive it, but ...no insurance so I cannot drive it!!!!
Does anyone know how to solve this problem?
Does anyone know of an insurance company willing to offer at least the basic "third party" insurance coverage for a foreign registered car owned by an alien on visitor visa?
This is generally the kind of insurance that is offered to you at the border by plenty of agencies, but in Sharjah port nobody seemed to know anything about any such possibility!
Any good suggestion is welcomed
Marc


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
If the car is on French plates - then it is registered in France and should therefore be insured by your French insurance company.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## marpey (Apr 20, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> If the car is on French plates - then it is registered in France and should therefore be insured by your French insurance company.
> Cheers
> Steve


Thank you, Steve.
Of course the car is insured with a French insurance company!
The problem is that the French insurer covers my car (comprehensively) in all of Europe and Iran, but not in the GCC. Not even by paying an additional premium, not even just for "3rd party" risk.
In any case "3rd party insurance" should be available in a host country.
As I said, normally at the border post!
I'm waiting for more suggestions.
M


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

marpey said:


> I'm waiting for more suggestions.


You will find in relation to things vehicular, the businesses here have very little interest in foreign stuff. Try importing a car from somewhere else and you will find the dealers here won't play ball. Good luck when your car goes wrong

Insurance here as far as non-residents are concerned is limited to hire cars I think, and once you have residency, you must have a local driving licence in order to rent or lease a car - or insure one you bought.

Are you sure the problem is that you are not in possession of a local driving licence and therefore cannot insure a privately owned vehicle, regardless of country of origin ?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
The other suggestion is to try in Dubai - rather than Sharjah.
Although we live in one country - there are still big variations between each Emirate.
The garages in Dubai that do vehicle tests & registrations have an insurance desk - you could ask one of them.
Our cars are insured by a UK company (RSA) through a broker - Al Nabooda Insurance brokers (same company that own the Porsche, Audi & VW franchises) - you could also try them.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## marpey (Apr 20, 2014)

Thank you Steve! I'll try both leads
M


----------



## Ares (Apr 22, 2014)

Hi , can u tell how was the trip in Iran and turkey? I want to go in holliday with my car in turkey please if can give me some info it will be nice  How was the trip?


----------

